# Plumbing questions



## MarkLide (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, I need some suggestions on plumbing. I have a 75gal tank that I will be using for African cichlids and it will be filtered via 2xfluval 405 canisters. I already have to replace the ribbed hose since they were both cut for different tanks. I would like to do some custom plumbing work for the two filters. I’ve read to use vinyl tubing it needs to be 5/8” I.D. is this correct? I plan on keeping the intake that came with the filters and running them on opposite sides of the tank. For the return I was thinking of using something like a U tube or PVC 45*s and then use ball and socket connectors with the flare nozzles (3/4” fittings). 
I would like to make duel returns for each filter using the ball and socket connectors, a y adapter, and two of the flare nozzles to have a multidirectional flow path. I am also looking at using plexiglass in the back corners to make something that will hide the intake tubes, I was going to cutting long slits the length of the plexiglass or drill several holes so water and debris can be pulled into the intake, is this a good idea? I am going to be painting the back of the tank and enough on the side of the tank black to cover where the plexiglass is. I’m trying to hide as much of the filter plumbing as possible, I’m even looking at getting two inline heaters, looking at the Hydor 200watt models I figured two would be enough to keep the water temp right, two small heaters wouldn’t have to work as hard as one large heater. 
As I have said I have two Hydor Koralia powerheads that I’m thinking about using in the tank, but I would also like to do an UGJ system so I don’t know if I need that much flow. I mean is there too much flow with cichlids? If there isn’t I will use them, if there is I will use them elsewhere. I’ve read lots about the UGJ systems and I don’t know what would be good for me, should I do a solid loop with two powerheads or do two separate systems? I’m new to the UGJ systems so I don’t know much about them only what I’ve read. What size water pump should I use for one? Well that’s enough for now. I hope I get answers for all of this.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if your going to do all this why not get an overflow box ( i prefer www.glass-holes.com ) and drill the back of the tank. pick up a cheap used tank, say a 20 long and use that as your sump. you then can fill this with bio-balls, filter media, your heaters, whatever you wish. 
( for anyone reading along, a saltwater sump should not contain bio-balls or filter media )

personally i just find doing this cleaner and easier and honestly prob. cheaper then both those fluvals. im not familiar with a UGJ? i know UG is under gravel and if this is what you mean, i would not use this method in my tank. sorry, i cant help you with the cichlids and fast moving water, ive always kept softwater and saltwater fish. hope this helps some, welcome to the forum.


----------



## MarkLide (Jun 15, 2010)

I've thought about the whole sump deal but I already have the canisters so I will be using those. Besides my luck the tank would crack and I don't want 75 gallons of water in my house. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## lilieyen10 (Jul 20, 2010)

I think my uncle have UGJ systems but I just cant bring to mind what was the exact size. Maybe I will ask him and tell you before you do plumbing in your pump.


----------

